# outrigger issues



## Nicelymakinway (Jun 24, 2008)

I have a set of Lee's Sidewinder Outriggers, one of the internal locks keeps getting hung up and I can not raise or lower the pole. I have took it apart and greased the inside but still hard to unlock. I contacted the company and of course they don't make the 3 position lock anymore. They want to upgrade me to new outriggers. Seems dump to spend all that money because of a internal plastic piece. Any suggestions would be great.

Thanks


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

See if Lee will cut you a deal and upgrade, since it's their's your already using and they have become inop. Offer to send them in on exchange/purchase - so they can examine when re-engineering for better designs. Good luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## Nicelymakinway (Jun 24, 2008)

Yea I talked to them about upgrading, of course the deal was I would get a free locking pin. Not much of a deal. I took the locking pin out and found it had some burs on the plastic, I sanded them down with sand paper, greased the hell out of them and now seem to be working just fine. Hopefully that fix will last.


----------

